# advice on opk's and pcos?



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

hi all
i was just wondering if any1 has any advice on opk's with pcos.
ive never used them before as heard you can get false results. but was thinking of trying them this time.
any help or advice would be great  xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Opks with pcos are basically trial and error.  Typically with pcos we have a raised lutenising hormone level, and this is what an ovulation test is measuring, which is why you might get false positives.

You would however get consistent positives and some pcosers just always get a positive whatever stage of their cycle, so can't use opks.  If you try testing very early in your cycle when you are most unlikely to be ovulating, this should help you see whether they might work for you.  If it's positive on say cycle day 2, then they're unlikely to work for you, so maybe test for a few more days to see if you get constant positives.

Opks are also available in different sensitivities just as pregnancy tests are, so also try the least sensitive, which will probably be 40miu.  I use clearblue digitals and haven't had a problem and only had a positive following typical ov signs after my drilling.

Hope that helps


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

thank you dudders that is great help  xxx


----------

